# A man of wisdom that will not be forgotten



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

As a good measure I'm going to go over what I believe to be the way of my journey over the years.

When I was a youngster, my training consisted over what my father and his friends that it should be, when we trained it was about getting bruises and feeling as through you worked your *** off during the work-out. I can remember going home and my mom boiling some home made remedy that she was tought by another woman of the village and appyling it all over my legs and lower back to get rid of the pain I was in, I can also remember having to sit with legs cross trying to remember all that I did wrong in the previous class and trying to explain this to my instructors, to wish no evail I could not for I had no eartly ideal what I did wrong. As I mutured so did my understanding of the Art they was teaching me, my skill level was always the weakest of my brothers and sisters and I was always behind in learning all those techniques, when they was progessing I was de-gessing in a way that I almost gave up when I was 12, Then a tiny man in size compared to my father ask if he coould take me to his home for the week-end his name was Suk Po and was the reason I stayed in the Arts, that weekend he tought me it was not about my siblings and not about my fatherr and the other instructors, it was about my personal journey into the Arts. Suk Po was laid to rest I found out yesterday and as I look back over my years of training and all that I have accomplished over those years spiritually and physically I owe to him for if it was not the week-end I spent with him, I would have never ever understood the true enlightment I know today. Martial Arts have always been a player in my family and I would have learned from my father and other but I would have never learned the passion I have if not for Suk Po.

In a time of men trying to out due each other with title's and who know what, a man is only measure was is soul has been taken from us. Suk Po was a man above men and he was never a Grand Master or ever put a BB around his waist he just trained boy's and girls to be the best human being they could be. I know nobody probaly knows him and those that did sure will never ever forget him.

May his journey be like those of our lost brothers that never ever get mention for they our the true Hero's in our lifes, the unsong people that touch our inner soul for ever.
 Sincerly 
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

To Suk Po.

:asian:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2006)

My condolences, Terry.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

A lovely post Terry...

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.

.:asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

We are so lucky when amazing people enter our lives.  May he rest in peace.

:asian: Lisa


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Terry.

. :asian:


----------

